# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Pasioni i çmendur i Taulant Ballës për orët e shtrenjta (foto)

## Duke_Of_Arberia

Megjithëse prej dy vjetësh është në pushtet, i ngarkuar me punë të shumta dhe përgjegjësi të mëdha, Taulant Balla nuk ka hequr dorë nga pasioni i tij: orët e dorës. Në fakt orët e shtrenjta të dorës. Ai ndoshta është politikani i vetëm shqiptar (mbase edhe në Europë, përjashto ndonjë rast në Rusi) që i ndërron orët më shpesh se xhaketat. Mund të duket si metaforë, por deputeti socialist vërtet që është i fiksuar pas këtij pasioni, aq sa vështirë ta ndeshësh dy herë me të njëjtën orë në dorë.
Shumëkush mund të pyesë se ku i gjen paratë një deputet shqiptar me të ardhura mesatare për të konsumuar një pasion të tillë, por vetë Taulant Balla nuk ka asnjë kompleks të ekspozojë koleksionin e tij të veçantë. Të gjithë format e orëve, me rrip lëkure apo metal, të rrumbullakëta apo katrore, mavi, të zeza apo bezhë (për markat mund të flasin ekspertët koleksionistë) kanë ndërruar vend në dorën e majtë të Taulantit gjatë tri viteve të fundit.
Taulant Balla ka gjithnjë kohë të ndjekë këtë hobi të tij. Madje edhe kur është i zënë në mbledhje ose në parlament ai komunikon shpesh në ëhatsapp me miq të tij duke këmbyer foto sahatësh të shtrenjtë me dëshirën për të patur sa më shumë të tillë. Të kombinuar me kostume dhe kravata "Zegna", këto orë të veçatë i kanë dhënë një pamje mjaft shic deputetit socialist, aq sa thonë se ka bërë xheloz edhe vetë kryeministrin Rama.
Më poshtë lapsi.al po sjell një set fotosh ku deputeti Balla shfaqet me një pjesë të orave të tij të dorës.

Ora e fundit që ka ekspozuar deputeti Balla në një event publik

Një tjetër orë, po me rrip lëkure, por markë tjetër, me të cilën është shfaqur gjatë fushatës elektorale

Me një orë me zinxhir dhe formë katrore duke inspektuar punimet e një rruge

Me një tjetër model ore të rrumbullakët në takimet me popullin

Me Giani de Biasin, i cili nuk dihet nëse i ka merak orët e dorës

Me një tjetër model, zinxhir dhe fushë e rrumbullakët, gjatë punës si deputet

Me Lorik Canën, i cili gjithashtu i ka pasion orët, ndonëse i mban në dorën e djathtë

Përsëri me popullin, përsëri me orë metalike, por këtë herë me fushë të zezë

Në një takim elektoral të vitit 2013 me një orë ngjyrë lejla

Dhe me një tjetër orë metalike, por me fushë të bardhë përsëri në fushatën e vitit 2013

Këtë herë me një orë me fushë gri me refleks, përsëri pranë popullit

Orë e zezë (rripi nuk dallohet) në një takim elektoral

Pasioni i çmendur i Taulant Ballës për orët e shtrenjta (foto)

Orë e kombinuar me ngjyrën e kravatës Zegna

Orë e rrumbullakët me rrip lëkure, e kombinuar me ngjyrën e xhaketës

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Kush ndjek ndopak parlamentin shqiptar, do e kete verejtur kete tipin me siper, qe flet dhe denoncon korrupsionin nderkohe qe mban ora super lluksoze tekse prononcohet....

PS: Pres me padurim te degjoj ko*qe kanaristin e rradhes, te sjelli si fajtor edhe ne kete rast ish kryeministrin e kaluar...

----------


## Qyfyre

Mbase e heq oren heren tjeter qe flet per korrupsion. Dhe jemi ne rregull.

----------

goldian (01-08-2015),martini1984 (28-07-2015)

----------


## martini1984

> Mbase e heq oren heren tjeter qe flet per korrupsion. Dhe jemi ne rregull.


Eshte dublikat.....dhe ***** meren me kohera matese fallse...
D.....a hesapi! :shkelje syri:

----------


## Qyfyre

Te vidhnin vetem lek per ora politikanet do ishim ne rregull sot

----------

martini1984 (28-07-2015)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kush ndjek ndopak parlamentin shqiptar, do e kete verejtur kete tipin me siper, qe flet dhe denoncon korrupsionin nderkohe qe mban ora super lluksoze tekse prononcohet....
> 
> PS: Pres me padurim te degjoj ko*qe kanaristin e rradhes, te sjelli si fajtor edhe ne kete rast ish kryeministrin e kaluar...


Gjynof,qe ka vjedhur vetem keto dy vjet si deputet qe eshte ne pushtet ! Kur ishte ne opozite,me kryeministrin e kaluar,jo vetem orat nuk i kishte po ishte pa lek fare.(kishte pasuri si Saliu me Ramen ,vetem 3 mije dollare,"as lek per rripa lekure ore nuk kishte") 

E vertet eshte qe kur e degjoje te denonconte korrupsionin te vinte per te vjelle,por i falet se ben pjese ne lojen  "Hajduti,kapeni hajdutin", eshte pak a shume si denoncimet e doktorit kundra bllokmeneve.

Megjithate,do apo nuk do eshte pjelle e sistemit te Saliut,nga keto persona ka qendruar e qendron edhe sot ne politike.

----------

martini1984 (28-07-2015)

----------


## Darius

> Kush ndjek ndopak parlamentin shqiptar, do e kete verejtur kete tipin me siper, qe flet dhe denoncon korrupsionin nderkohe qe mban ora super lluksoze tekse prononcohet....
> 
> PS: Pres me padurim te degjoj ko*qe kanaristin e rradhes, te sjelli si fajtor edhe ne kete rast ish kryeministrin e kaluar...



Te them te drejten shtypi shqiptare eshte me te vertete pacavure e merret me budallalliqe e thashetheme ne vend qe te trajtoje probleme me te vertete serioze per shoqerine. E them kete sepse me duket komplet qesharake te komentosh mbi oret e njerit apo tjetrit pasi kjo nuk eshte aspak tregues mireqenie apo pasurie. Une personalisht jam shume i apasionuar mbas oreve te dores dhe mund te kem mbi 30 te tilla qe i nderroj rregullisht. 99% e tyre jane fallco. I perkasin markave shume te shtrenjta por jane fallco. Ndonese te realizuara me kaq perfeksion e saktesi sa vetem po te jesh tregtues i firmes se caktuar te ores mund ta kuptosh qe nuk eshte origjinale. Nese nje ore origjinale e ka cmimin real 30-40 mije dollar, me 200-300$ dollare ble nje fallco te realizuar ne menyre perfekte. Pra kam shume te tilla por kjo sme ben te pasur.  :buzeqeshje:   Besoj se me kupton se cfare dua te them.

----------

martini1984 (28-07-2015)

----------


## martini1984

Kam ADIDAS origjinal....kushtoi 300 MARKA.
Funksionon akoma....kaq e kisha hapin.

----------


## Darius

> Te them te drejten shtypi shqiptare eshte me te vertete pacavure e merret me budallalliqe e thashetheme ne vend qe te trajtoje probleme me te vertete serioze per shoqerine. E them kete sepse me duket komplet qesharake te komentosh mbi oret e njerit apo tjetrit pasi kjo nuk eshte aspak tregues mireqenie apo pasurie. Une personalisht jam shume i apasionuar mbas oreve te dores dhe mund te kem mbi 30 te tilla qe i nderroj rregullisht. 99% e tyre jane fallco. I perkasin markave shume te shtrenjta por jane fallco. Ndonese te realizuara me kaq perfeksion e saktesi sa vetem po te jesh tregtues i firmes se caktuar te ores mund ta kuptosh qe nuk eshte origjinale. Nese nje ore origjinale e ka cmimin real 30-40 mije dollar, me 200-300$ dollare ble nje fallco te realizuar ne menyre perfekte. Pra kam shume te tilla por kjo sme ben te pasur.   Besoj se me kupton se cfare dua te them.


Ja te te jap nje shembull dhe me foto. Ketu poshte eshte nje ore Breitling (Bently Edition) qe e ka cmimin rreth 25 mije $ po te jete origjinal. Une kam nje fallco qe e kam blere 80$ dhe qe duket identik si origjinali, me cdo option qe i funksionon perfekt. Nje njeri i thjeshte se dallon dot kurre qe nuk eshte origjinale

----------


## Darius

Doja te thoja Bentley Edition

----------


## Uriel

Edhe ti Darius mendon se Taulanti i ka dublikate? Edhe e motra do i ketë replica byzylyqet Cartier e çantat Hermes.  :perqeshje:

----------


## skender76

Pytni dr. Berishen nese balluci i ka origgjinall apo t'rreme...

----------


## Darius

Nuk e di Uriel. As e kam idene se na paska dhe nje moter qe i paskan rene ne sy byzylyqet qe mban. Kam gjera me te rendesishme per te bere  :perqeshje:

----------

martini1984 (29-07-2015)

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Fatosi enverit taulant palla ka dhe te motren qe i mburret me aksesor fallso : ))

Fotot me poshte jane marre nga filmi Taulanti kerkonte çanta Hermes per te motren:

----------


## benseven11

Me ore luksi te stalla e derrave lol
Pune shqiptaresh qe nuk u shpeton asnje rast
pa u mburrur nje cike.

----------

martini1984 (29-07-2015)

----------


## Wrangler

Pse veç djali i Fullanit te kete koleksion 1 milion eurosh me ore firmato ?!!

----------

martini1984 (29-07-2015)

----------


## drague

nqs eshte me pd ky cuni hallall ja boft zoti

----------


## Qyfyre

Jam kurioz te di cfare gazetash lexoni qe merrni vesh per orat dhe cantat e filanit e filanes

----------

martini1984 (29-07-2015)

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

> Jam kurioz te di cfare gazetash lexoni qe merrni vesh per orat dhe cantat e filanit e filanes


New York Times, Observer, Le Monde, The Telegraph si dhe Zerin e Amerikes

----------


## Qyfyre

Flm, do i hedh nje sy

----------

